# any opinions on this trailer?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Arndt trailers are a well respected brand that has been around for many years.

*Do have this trailer thoroughly checked out by a independent.* 
Looking at that trailer in pictures I see a few things that disturb me...
The ramp is bowed in the middle, edges are lifted off the ground..it should be straight!
The load area has a center bar that is not removable... although it appears a nice stall, a horse who is a tough load still needs to go past that center bar which could be problematic.
I _like_ the lockable tack room with the option to open the pass-through window and front jalousie window for air flow while traveling.

Fully matted trailers need to have the floors carefully checked for weakened boards as does that ramp...it is lifting in the corners closest to the trailer can = rusting of the ramp_{remember I mentioned bowed before?}_...that is dangerous if happening...
I see weather stripping hanging loose above the one rear door and what looks like rust along the top in the front...the "spare tire" looking so rusty should give you an idea of what happens as trailers age. 
The steel ramp lift springs appear rusty (?)...make sure they are safe and sound in construction.
This is a steel trailer? They rust...check that frame_ very carefully_, the wiring to be safe, secure and in great working order and don't skimp on the brake system either.

The trailer is now 18 years old... just think what a car of this age can look like when taken care of great, so-so and not at all... buyer beware...check carefully!!

If all checks out, you found yourself a nice trailer... Good Luck!!
:wink:


----------

